# Are Amphibias Actually Waterproof?



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Are these 200m Amphibias actually water resistant? I know the wobbly-crown design is supposedly superior to the screw down for water resistance, but I'm not entirely convinced.

Do I take it swimming?


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes.

That is all you need to know :yes:


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

And maybe this if you're interested in how or why

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, I took my last one swimming and would not hesitate with the current one.

Apparently, the design means that they are very unlikely to leak as pressure tends to press the crystal into the gasket and make it more resistant. The clever design of the caseback also means you can whip off and on without knackering the seal.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Ah, I see. I had read that WUS piece and all the logic said 'Yes' but my head was saying 'No'.

I'll give it a go then, but if it goes wrong I'm blaming you two :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

you can blame me as well, yes they are very waterproof







artytime:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Just ensure the caseback ring is screwed down tight - I've had a couple that weren't.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

ed335d said:


> And maybe this if you're interested in how or why
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


Thanks for the link to the article.

I am currently considering buying a Vostok diver and found it usefull.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

No watch is waterproof. They are water resistant. It would be a good idea to make sure the gaskets are present and healthy looking before diving in. If it isn't, the good news is , it's an Amphibia! No great loss. Take the back off, drain it and throw it in a frost free freezer to dry.

Later,

William


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Mine certainly is, took it on holiday few years ago and it was perfect, kept great time too 

Once the wobbly crown is screwed back all is good!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I occasionally dive* with mine and have never had a problem.

*Into a washing up bowl.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I'll save the 1967 but the incoming SE710's gonna get a dip in the local baths then :lol:


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

it said:


> I think I'll save the 1967 but the incoming SE710's gonna get a dip in the local baths then :lol:


Gonna need some pictures!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

it said:


> I think I'll save the 1967 but the incoming SE710's gonna get a dip in the local baths then :lol:


Oh, crikey, I'd forgotten you had a '67... I wouldn't take THAT anywhere remotely damp.

Mine misted up once when I walked too close to a glass of water. 

Seriously: Amphibias, yes. Amphibia 1967s, I don't think so.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

ed335d said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll save the 1967 but the incoming SE710's gonna get a dip in the local baths then :lol:
> ...


The watch. He means pictures of the watch! :lol:


----------

